# How should I join this?



## nolo (Apr 14, 2009)

I am planning on building an aquarium stand similar to the one below. The base will have a similar shape, but the sides will just form a square. The bottom base will be quite a bit larger than stand itself. I will be using 1/2" plywood (aquarium is very small).

How should I join the sides to the base?

What type of router bit or process would I use to make the edges rounded?


----------



## Jim Moe (Sep 18, 2011)

Wood screws and a Roundover bit appropriate to the thickness of the wood.


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

jimmomech8 said:


> Wood screws and a Roundover bit appropriate to the thickness of the wood.


+1.:yes: You could just glue and screw (or staple) a cleat (like a 1x2) to the inside edge of the sides at the bottom edge. Then just screw the bottom into that cleat.

For the corner round, a corner round router bit works well. They are sized to a radius.
http://www.amanatool.com/bits-fv/49492.html












 







.


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

cabinetman said:


> +1.:yes: You could just glue and screw (or staple) a cleat (like a 1x2) to the inside edge of the sides at the bottom edge. Then just screw the bottom into that cleat.
> 
> 
> .


:yes: cleats... Blocks glued to the inside corners with a pre-drilled hole(s).

~tom. ...GEAUX TIGERS!... ...GEAUX SAINTS!......


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

firemedic said:


> :yes: cleats... Blocks glued to the inside corners with a pre-drilled hole(s).


That will work just fine providing that the part that sits on the floor is the actual bottom of the cabinet, and you can access those blocks. If the cabinet has a separate floor, you would need to screw from underneath the ultimate bottom.

If the part that sits on the floor is thin plywood, like 1/2", the cleat could be fixed to the sides. If the sides will be covered with something like veneer, or will be painted, the cleat could be fixed to the bottom, and the sides could be screwed into it. Just some of my random mumblings.:yes:












 







.


----------



## Midlandbob (Sep 5, 2011)

?? Pocket screws?
Cut a 2-3 inch strip of the plywood and glue it along the edge to be joined so pocket screws can be used. There is a pocket screw set for 1/2 inch boards but I doubt it would work well with plywood especially such a large piece. The cleat system could also be used to give a thick area for screws.
There are some hardware available foe knockdown furniture that would do the job but still best used if the boards are at least 5/8 a 3/4 inch.


----------

